# does SR20ve fit in a b13 chasis??? where can i get one if a live in the Philippines??



## Chub_autopormado02 (Apr 2, 2004)

My name is Paul and i live in the Philppines...well my car is a Nissan sentra 94' and i'm planning to change my stock engine..i have 2 choices which is an sr20det or an sr20ve....which wud u guys prefer??? and will it fit??? where can i get one???


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yes they will both fit a B13 chassis and many people have them.Doing the swap is quite costly as Im guessing you have the GA16DE or maybe a different diesel version. Anyway if you do a search on ga sr swap and then check out the sr20ve section you should have all your questions asked.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes the sr20det and sr20ve will both fit into your B13. What motor do you currently have?

Here are a couple of sites that sell DET's and VE's. Keep in mind, though, that shipping will be a killer.

www.soko.com
www.jgycustoms.com


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

You should talk to Exalta on where to buy engines in the philippines.


----------



## GreenRabbit (Jan 26, 2004)

While you can get SR20DE and the occassional SR20DET engines from Japanese surplus stores (Banawe has lots of them) for around 15K, the computer box is quite rare and usually stores that have the engine don't have the computer box.

Also, keep in mind that you will have to replace your front axles and the brake master cylinder. I think those from an Altima will fit but again, where to buy is another problem.

SR20VE engines, as desirable as they are, are rare, especially in the Philippines. Considering that in the US you can order SR20DE engines online, while in the Philippines you cannot, it gives you an idea that most of these goodies are US-bound, and you'll likely never see an SR20VE engine. If you do, it might be too pricey for an engine swap, unless you will race professionally.


----------

